# where do the ex pats live



## richardh (Jun 1, 2009)

hi, looking to move to spain on the southern coast. we want to be involved in a UK ex pat community and was hoping someone could tell us where the expats live. 

we want to be somewhere between malaga and murcia.

thanks

richard


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

richardh said:


> we want to be involved in a UK ex pat community


How long have you had this desire to be ripped off, backstabbed, gossiped about, and made to feel like a prisoner in your own home Richard?

Cos that's what you're going to get!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

XTreme said:


> How long have you had this desire to be ripped off, backstabbed, gossiped about, and made to feel like a prisoner in your own home Richard?
> 
> Cos that's what you're going to get!



True, but that also happens in towns and villages in real Spain, oh yes !

As for Richard - thank you for posting this thread I was feeling a little down today but I've been pmsl for the past few minutes


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> True, but that also happens in towns and villages in real Spain, oh yes !


Not if you're choosy about who your friends are. Rather than gravitating towards _anybody_ who speaks your language.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Not if you're choosy about who your friends are. Rather than gravitating towards _anybody_ who speaks your language.


Tu tienes razon


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Play nice boys.

To the OP - maybe if you could expand a bit further on your post....retired community/interests etc etc. It's a little vague - there are pockets of expats all over there. Anything more specific??


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

richardh said:


> hi, looking to move to spain on the southern coast. we want to be involved in a UK ex pat community and was hoping someone could tell us where the expats live.
> 
> we want to be somewhere between malaga and murcia.
> 
> ...



You could try Nerja or Mojacar for starters


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

richardh said:


> hi, looking to move to spain on the southern coast. we want to be involved in a UK ex pat community and was hoping someone could tell us where the expats live.
> 
> we want to be somewhere between malaga and murcia.
> 
> ...



There are two great options for you one on the south coast and one on the west coast

BRIGHTON or BLACKPOOL, which do you prefer


Then again you might find more Brits in Benidorm or toriveja


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are little (and not so little) pockets of expats scattered all along the costas... You need to come over or speak to a property agent and ask them to show you properties in the expat areas. 

Jo xxxx


----------

